# C3. ARE YOU READY???



## daniel0731ex (Jul 17, 2009)

9 days before CanadianCubingClassic。wooo hoooo!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2009)

there's already a thread for C3...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12615


----------

